# Rollerblading with your Vizsla



## MelissaHazel (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone rollerblade with their Vizsla? If so, what "methods" did you use to teach them to stay in front. Did you use a harness? Do you keep them in front of you or to your side? I tried rollerblading with my Vizsla and it wasn't too successful. She got distracted too easily. 

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife did last fall until she got pregnant and had a bad fall. We tried simply running with Penny a few times when she was younger, but she would go crazy and attack the leash immediately when you started moving, despite being a good walker. Living in a suburban environment we have no choice but to be on leash. At about 18 months she was able to control her self and we started introducing short jogs and such. I've even taken her successfully on my bike going slowly on empty streets holding onto the leash, while knowing I was asking for an accident. Generally though, walking, running (which we regularly do now), biking, etc she knows to stay on my left and more or less next to me (okay, just a little ahead). We do use a harness, but that is because we walk with a harness. I did get her to pull me fast once on a bike which was fun and scary.


----------

